# Murray F5 eliminator mark I



## hashbrown (Mar 4, 2017)

Some of you may remember me from a few years ago when I bought this Eliminator. I recently went over the bike and greased all the bearings finally. I had a question as to whether or not there are any non original parts on it. I have currently an old whipped set of pedals but have the original ones Still tore apart waiting to try and find replacement rubber blocks. Recently we have been a little tight on money and had thrown around the idea of selling it but have no idea what the demand for these are these days. Any thoughts, ideas, comments or questions let me know. It's been a while since I've been on here so kind of just wanting to hear some similar thoughts on this Murray. Thanks guys!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## hashbrown (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## hashbrown (Mar 4, 2017)

Also some of these pics were taken before I fixed the derailleur. It had the annoying pressed pin that holds the body in place was rounded off and wouldn't hold it back. But I fixed it and it sits where it's supposed to now.


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 5, 2017)

It is AWESOME! Great job cleaning it up. The 24 x 20 bikes seem to be sort of hot lately, I saw one like your, with a different color scheme, sell for quite a bit at Memory Lane last April.

Your bike has the high back style Troxel seat which is great, and the paint looks awesome too. I think you would do well if you sold it. Find some decent replacement pedals on eBay or something, Cecor or Wald without reflectors. You'll have a hard time finding the original style with the red lines on the side, they are hard to find in nice shape.

It looks like a great original paint bike!


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 5, 2017)

That paint is really nice. With the orange highback seat it rocks. There is one red pedal on ebay....lol It's a start.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 5, 2017)

Haha thanks guys! I'll have to Try  getting some pedals for sure. ... I'd love to take it to a swap meet to do a little showing and maybe find a buyer. ... I'll try getting it to spring Carlisle if all goes well. I missed the Butler bike swap due to car problems. The Troxel seat has one hole/rip but has clear tape keeping it from spreading. ... Been like that for years now and hasn't got any worse. What is the best plan of action to fix it for good? A vinyl repair kit?


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 6, 2017)

I've used super glue on some tears before, along the bottom edge, and they seem to hold well.

There is a show coming up in Columbus, OH the end of this month of you're close?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm between Erie and Pittsburgh. ... In Clarion County if you know if it? Columbus is a bit of a drive but I may try. ... What's the name of the show?


----------



## rfeagleye (Mar 6, 2017)

Just called the Ohio Bike Swap, here is the web site:

http://ohiobicycleswapmeet.com/


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 6, 2017)

Nice Thanks for the info rfeagleye!


----------

